# Upgrading the CPU



## LotsOfLoot (Jul 6, 2008)

Would appreciate any help with the following. I have a Dell Precision 470 workstation. It has dual 2.8Ghz Xeon processors. Am considering replacing these with dual 3.8GHz Xeons. 

With regard to heat sinks and vrm's will I need to replace them? Or will the current units suffice. I have posted this in the Overclocking Forum because you guys know all about heat problems associated with fast running CPU's.:smile:


----------

